# dependecy check



## nedry (May 17, 2017)

hi is there a command that i can use to test that every port on the system has all its dependencies and if not downloads and compiles and installs them?
thanks
nedry


----------



## ShelLuser (May 17, 2017)

nedry said:


> hi is there a command that i can use to test that every port on the system has all its dependencies and if not downloads and compiles and installs them?


Look into pkg-check(8).


----------

